# Blinking headlights



## Steinweg13 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello,
I have a 2002 Dodge Ram 1500, 4.7 liter, auto trans. Here's my issue... With my headlights on low beam everything is okay. Turn on my high beams and all my, lights blink on and off. My fog light relay constantly clicks and I hear clicking sound that seems to be coming from under my fuse box in the engine compartment. Any ideas??

Thanks.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Sounds like the breaker in the light switch is tripping indicating something wrong with the wiring.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Have you done a mod to run the fog lights along with the high beams? If so, you could be creating an overcurrent condition causing a breaker or relay to cycle.


----------



## Steinweg13 (Oct 17, 2011)

I haven't done any mods or anything. When I first noticed the issue I saw that my brake lights were staying on and as I watched for a bit they went out by themselves. There is a control module under my fuse box and something inside is clicking and the fog light relay as well. It's got me stumped.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Please check all of the connections to the various lights.
A loose connection could present conditions like these.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Steinweg13


Does the truck have running lights ?


----------



## Steinweg13 (Oct 17, 2011)

No my truck isn't equipped with daytime running lights.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Since the module is clicking on and off the problem is localized there, follow the harness and see what else is connected to it. Disconnect the molex connector and find the wire to the high beam and probe the pin with a test light. Turn on your high beams, does the test light come on ? If no other clicking sounds are heard when doing this test then replace the module.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Octane when you say module are you referring to the switch? Cause the only thing that pops into my head when I read this thread is the headlight switch on an old Chevy Citation I had that made the light blink when you shook it, or hit a bump, or turned, or breathed on it. For some reason I can't comprehend the type of switch the OP has on his truck, which is strange cause I have worked on the New Dodge before.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Wolf,


I too thought of the switch just like on the topaz or sable that burns the wires on the conector, but on Steinweg's post he/she mentions a control module. I'm suspecting its the relay within the security system module locking up. Its the only thing besides the driver switch that can make the lights flicker.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok now I understand, but even after reading this post I had to go out to my Jeep yank the column cover and look at the actual module to remember it LOL

can ya tell this is one of those days I better not work on anything LMAO


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

wolfen1086 said:


> Ok now I understand, but even after reading this post I had to go out to my Jeep yank the column cover and look at the actual module to remember it LOL
> 
> can ya tell this is one of those days I better not work on anything LMAO




At times I feel the same way after a hard day at the shop taking a few beers too many from the night before, its part of the program of being a mechanic. LOL :grin:


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

We used to have a saying back in the Nav that went something like: You can scream with the eagles at night but you still gotta be able to get up with the chickens.



octaneman said:


> At times I feel the same way after a hard day at the shop taking a few beers too many from the night before, its part of the program of being a mechanic. LOL :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

This thread reminds me of a friend's '67 GTX that had thermal protection in the headlight circuit. Lights go out but return after the thermal fuse recovered. I see the same thing in power tools.....but the breaker has to be manually reset. 

I don't have the manual for this truck.....but it is a Chrysler product and they may still use the same circuitry/protection. Best thing I can think of is to turn the high-beams on and listen for which relay drops out. Replace that relay and go from there......either the problem's fixed or it is not.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Raylo said:


> We used to have a saying back in the Nav that went something like: You can scream with the eagles at night but you still gotta be able to get up with the chickens.



Ray,


Is that before or after the turret is cranked over with the crosshairs on the bugler. :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

octaneman said:


> Ray,
> 
> 
> Is that before or after the turret is cranked over with the crosshairs on the bugler. :grin:


16" gun?? A good FCO can pick him off from 25 miles away.......:laugh:. The only trouble is that I know of no 16" guns that have been fired since 1992.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

No bugler (thank god!) and no 16" guns... we had 16 of the REALLY big 'uns that I'm glad we never had to use.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The fog lights should be wired through a relay to shut off when the high beams are turned on, the fog light relay may simply be latching in and out because the high beam power is turning on and off. Is the module your referring to a square box with 5 prongs on it?
If so it's the hi/low beam relay try replacing it.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

octaneman said:


> At times I feel the same way after a hard day at the shop taking a few beers too many from the night before, its part of the program of being a mechanic. LOL :grin:


I feel your pain brother, I just got done with a total rewire of a 80 Dodge Ram Pickup with about 100K on it, wanna talk about color coded spaghetti?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

wrench97 said:


> The fog lights should be wired through a relay to shut off when the high beams are turned on, the fog light relay may simply be latching in and out because the high beam power is turning on and off. Is the module your referring to a square box with 5 prongs on it?
> If so it's the hi/low beam relay try replacing it.


That could be too, figure the odds of a hilo relay going bad, you never think of that do ya


----------

